# some goth free patterns



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Just found this thought someone else might like it or for there younger relatives.
http://www.knitting-bee.com/tag/gothic/page/2

Illusion scarfs,cute anklewarmers,devil hat,bat shawl,skull socks,and hats,a begonia sweater yummy,enjoy!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

That begonia sweater is too lovely for goth! 

Some people are so creative!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOVE IT!!

Thank you Julia!

Dani


----------



## Karey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Lisa!

These are just perfect for some of my friends.

I'd already found and saved the punk and lace gloves as a future project!

))
Karen


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantastic site, Julia! Thanks very much for posting the link.


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I wandered through some other pages and found an afghan I just had to have.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, nice begonia sweater.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the site. I had never seen it before. Not only does it have some pretty smashing Goth items but lots of other things too!



juliacraftylady666 said:


> Just found this thought someone else might like it or for there younger relatives.
> http://www.knitting-bee.com/tag/gothic/page/2
> 
> Illusion scarfs,cute anklewarmers,devil hat,bat shawl,skull socks,and hats,a begonia sweater yummy,enjoy!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

just printed the headband pattern too bad i didn't have it 5 yrs ago when my niece was in her dark stage but will keep it someone will ask for one yet thank you


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for this. I've really enjoyed looking through the patterns.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Julia, finally something I can knit for my daughter-in-law.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Totally love the skull headband, & begonia sweater! Thanks!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Just found this thought someone else might like it or for there younger relatives.
> http://www.knitting-bee.com/tag/gothic/page/2
> 
> Illusion scarfs,cute anklewarmers,devil hat,bat shawl,skull socks,and hats,a begonia sweater yummy,enjoy!


cool stuff. thanks for the link.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Julia, thanks for posting. Loads of great patterns, punk, goth and otherwise! :thumbup:


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you,
Some nice non-goth items there as well


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Julia, thanks so much for the link. I LOVED all the great scarf patts and planning already for next Christmas! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Just found this thought someone else might like it or for there younger relatives.
> http://www.knitting-bee.com/tag/gothic/page/2
> 
> Illusion scarfs,cute anklewarmers,devil hat,bat shawl,skull socks,and hats,a begonia sweater yummy,enjoy!


thanks! this is a fantastic site! :thumbup:


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

I went on their site, I am not into Goth, but their patterns are fantastic. Thank you. Hello from Brooklyn, NY    :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, some nice patterns here, I'm sure my son will like. Can't wait to show him the next time he visits.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

gee i am glad so many liked it,it was called goth so i said goth but it is an interestin g mix of patterns and too good not to put up.enjoy!i love the slightly bent out there.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Some lovely patterns here. Already bookmarked a few and I haven't been all the way through. Thanks


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I found Chauncey the felted skull and went to another link and found Tsantsa - the shrunken head.
My son and future DIL will love these. May just give them as a wedding gift...NOT. But they will really like them.

Thanks you so much for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the site, I love it. :-D


----------



## krazeblooeyes (Jun 12, 2011)

What a fun site! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sorry to say that some of the projects in the link you sent are of VERY BAD TASTE. Please remove it from the website.
Thank you


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

There are plenty of other patterns other than Goth. I don't do Goth, but everyone has a right to put on what they want unless they don't believe in free knitting. Nobody says you have to look at the post. This is AMERICA :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

kalliopi said:


> I am sorry to say that some of the projects in the link you sent are of VERY BAD TASTE. Please remove it from the website.
> Thank you


Really i didnt think there was anything offensive there at all,skulls and bits,others were glad of the link,maybe you should not go back there if its offensive to you,i am very surprised,very very in fact,sorry i can not factor in everyones personal taste,maybe the mods can decide,very puzzled julia


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

Dear Julia,
I did not think the gothic designd were offensive. What I found offensive was the black doll with a rope around his neck. I see you are from Australia were you do not have any racial issues but if you live in our country you have to be carefull that you do not offend our African American knitters. I hope you understand. 
I do not try to be judgmental, this is a fun website and I do not want anybody's feelings hurt.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Yes i see now, i just thought it was some day of the dead thingy,as for racial issues we have plenty,more than you can beleive.
I do get it but am not going to remove the post,dont know how for starters,and i am an adult and dont need to be told what to do,you have been there and been offended no need to go back.
If anyone else is offended please tell admin and maybe they can delete it or put up a warning or something,now the woman who PM'd me to ask if i was a devil worshipper is going to get me again,wow USA can be hard to navigate.
Anyone else have a comment?admin?


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Okay i clicked on that link,its not an african american being hung its about a couple and myths and magic and juju?and voodoo and red beans and rice.

They say hell hath no fury like a woman scorned, and rightly so.

Beauregard Lerouge was an ox of a man, broad across the chest and strong of will, but he wasn't a smart man. When he married the powerful voodoun Marie Méprisant, he married untruly and unfaithfully. After the birth of his daughter, he took up with the belle du jour, Kitty Devareaux, beginning an affair that could neither escape the prying eyes of the community, nor the notice of Marie.

Marie knitted effigies of the offending pair and set about exacting her revenge. In short order, Kitty lost her lustrous golden hair, developed sores on her flesh, and suffered a stroke leaving her paralyzed on her left side, the side of her treacherous heart. No longer the beautiful treasure she had been, Beauregard, nor any other man, had a use for her, and she languished in poverty the rest of her days. Kitty, however, was lucky compared to the adulterous Beauregard, who disappeared on his way home from the tavern on a moonless night and was never heard from again. It is said he was attacked by an alligator which brought his body to Marie, ripped to shreds. Denied an afterlife by the voodoun's spells, he lived on only as the secret ingredient in Marie's famous red beans and rice


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

Julia,
You are a good sport. Do not take it personally. And do not remove it, maybe no one else noticed.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

kalliopi said:


> Julia,
> You are a good sport. Do not take it personally. And do not remove it, maybe no one else noticed.


I just put up the explanation of it,no didnt take it peronally,am not here to offend, but to make friends.


----------



## oneangelonly (Apr 13, 2011)

it's an awesome site! Thanks! Those who get offended choose to be offended. We all have a choice of how to act or react to things.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Julia,

I am so sorry you were not treated very well. You did a wonderful job of finding an unique site. I really liked it and so did many others. Please do not give up on posting sites. You do not have to apologize, you did nothing wrong. I feel embarassed to be an Amercian sometimes because we can be seen as arrogant, and rightly so, unfortunately.

I am a loyal American and my dad fought in three wars for this country, but I am not blind to the fact that many people on this site think they are better than others and are blind to what is in front of them. I am glad you are on this site, and I even like Symphonic Metal, and am not a "young" person. We are blessed to have you and many others on this site. :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Loved your voodoo story :lol: :lol: And the link is cute, a lot of goth out there. Down loaded the bat shawl :-D


----------

